# New to the forum



## Minnie123 (May 30, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to being a mommy to a Havanese but not new to the breed as my parents own an amazing little Havanese. 
I've attached a picture of Minnie. I will be bringing her home next week! She's 7 weeks now, but this is her at 6 weeks.
She's so cute as a sable with a mask. Right now she looks like an incredibly adorable "wild thang" as my husband and I say. Can't wait to pick her up!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome, what a sweetie for sure.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh she is soo adorable! Look at those big eyes! Recently, I visited my six week old, future puppy Chester.
I also can't wait to pick him up too. I just made a album of Chester in my profile!:thumb::welcome:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Minnie is a cutie pie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

What an adorable little girl! Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Minnie123 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Looking forward to coming to this site for support in the near future! Bracing for many sleepless nights ahead...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Welcome to you and Minnie. She's a little doll and I bet you can't wait to bring her home. Congratulations on your new little girl. Enjoy her.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome! Congratulations on your new bundle of joy...I'm sure you are just dying to bring her home!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome! Minnie is adorable :welcome:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome!Minnie is a cutie for sure!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congratulations and welcome to the forum!!
my childhood Cabbage patch Doll was named Minnie!!  good name!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hopefully there aren't too many sleepless nights. I think generally havs are quite adaptive. Is this ur first hav? They love their people so I'm sure she will love you guys just as much as you both will adore her.

She's a cutie. Her coat will lighten not doubt over the coming months so keep the photos coming.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Minnie is so cute. Congratulations. I'll look forward to hearing more about her! :cheer2:


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Awww! She's aboslutely adorable!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to you and your adorable Minnie!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome Minnie. You're a beautiful little bundle of joy!!
Cute at a button!!! :welcome:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Minnie you are a beautiful little girl, sending hugs your way.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to you and your adorable Minnie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie123 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

I receive unfortunate news this morning that Minnie passed away last night. She had an unexpected rare reaction to her first set of vaccinations. She had internal bleeding in her GI tract. In the 10 years my breeder had been doing this she has never experienced such a reaction. My husband and I were devastated to hear this news, as we were planning to pick her up on Friday. Life had unexpected twists and turns and this is just one of them.

On a more hopeful note, there is another female pup from a different litter (one week younger than Minnie) that she offered us as a replacement. This particular female was always my 2nd favorite so we decided to take her instead in a couple of weeks. I'm praying her vaccinations on Friday will not cause an adverse reaction.

Once we know she is happy and healthy, I will change my username to something else (perhaps the name we decide on for the new pup). I can't name this new dog Minnie because this name was meant for a different pup.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, WHAT!????  I am so heartbroken for you... wow... I am so sorry.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

How sad to lose Minnie before she could even come home to you! :sorry: sending positive thoughts to the new puppy that all will go well and she will join your family in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh no!!! That's very sad...it took my breath away when I heard the first sentence...so sorry for you!:Cry: Hopefully you can get the other puppy soon and it will go well with it's vaccinations.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH that's so awful. How devastating for you and the breeder.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

So sad. I am so sorry :-(


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. What a sad thing, both for you and for her breeder. Best of luck with the new puppy!


----------



## Minnie123 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your consolences! I believe everything happens for a reason and this was meant to be, as unfortunate as it is. Thank goodness we hadn't brought her home and had to experience that down the road a few weeks. 

We have high hopes for this new puppy. I'm hesitant to post pics right now until I know she is healthy. I'll keep you all informed in the next couple of weeks. I will probably change my user name at some point.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Can completely understand.... and I too believe things happen for a reason.

Let us know how things progress.

Good luck and sorry to hear about Minnie.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Minnie. How very sad for you and your husband. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Minnie. What a sad time for you and her breeder. Good thoughts for you and your new puppy to be. RIP little Minnie.:angel:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Minnie's passing, very sad for the breeder as well.
At least you got to share her with us during her short life.

Please let us know how things turn out in finding another havanese.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for all involved. Poor baby :angel:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Minnie. That's sad for you and the breeder. I"m praying your new puppy will be healthy and strong and the perfect fit for you and your husband.


----------



## Bustersmom1 (Apr 10, 2013)

So sorry about your pup, may this new baby be a blessing to you and your family.


----------

